# Working remote–what are your thoughts?



## mirandamir (Oct 22, 2021)

I read this article yesterday: https://distantjob.com/blog/what-is-remote-recruiting-and-how-can-it-help-my-company/

It basically talks about remote recruiting... and I realized just how big the scale is increasing with remote working. It's definitely here to stay. 

With more company HRs learning how to manage peeps through software like zoom, MS teams, and google meet–the traditional cubicle feels like a fragment of the past.

Are y'all working remotely? Is it permanent, or are you adjusting to a hybrid set-up? I'm genuinely curious how long this remote setting is going to last when I personally believe that this'll be a normal thing.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 23, 2021)

I just started working on a new TV series from Apple TV+, and the only thing that we do remotely is our production meetings. Our Make-up Department meetings are a hybrid set up, (there are 3 of us), our HoD works remotely and does the long-winded group text / electronic paper work thing, and the Key and myself discuss things face-to-face.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 24, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I just started working on a new TV series from Apple TV+, and the only thing that we do remotely is our production meetings. Our Make-up Department meetings are a hybrid set up, (there are 3 of us), our HoD works remotely and does the long-winded group text / electronic paper work thing, and the Key and myself discuss things face-to-face.


I'd expect that to be the case for y'all since you can't really create/produce series and movies completely remotely. Fun to see that some tidbits of your work process have been transpiring remotely though!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 25, 2021)

I HATE IT.

I'm going bananas. We have been told it will be hybrid (a few days in+a few days at home), but at this point... I don't expect to going back into the office regularly until mid-Spring 2022.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 25, 2021)

Maris Crane said:


> I HATE IT.
> 
> I'm going bananas. We have been told it will be hybrid (a few days in+a few days at home), but at this point... I don't expect to going back into the office regularly until mid-Spring 2022.


Oh wow!! 2022 is light years away!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 24, 2021)

I work in customer service and I am loving it. I'm a homebody anyway so it works well for me. Plus it shaves off a 30 minute commute to most places since I live in a smaller town. More sleep


----------



## mirandamir (Nov 26, 2021)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I work in customer service and I am loving it. I'm a homebody anyway so it works well for me. Plus it shaves off a 30 minute commute to most places since I live in a smaller town. More sleep


My commute experience was _always _hectic too. Plus–I don't need to get dressed too much and worry about my makeup smudging anytime. 

I'm all for the hybrid set-up, which allows a small breather from home. But going back to the way things were?


----------



## beautymedi (Dec 14, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> I read this article yesterday: https://distantjob.com/blog/what-is-remote-recruiting-and-how-can-it-help-my-company/
> 
> It basically talks about remote recruiting... and I realized just how big the scale is increasing with remote working. It's definitely here to stay.
> 
> ...


I work from home 3 days a week and in the office 3 days a week. I think that I am more productive working from home sometimes, but I also feel like it's easy to get comfortable (also hard to get away from work when your home is your new office). I definitely agree that working remotely is here to stay, though. It seems that a lot of people are taking advantage of working from home, traveling, working etc.


----------



## tiyaalford (Mar 29, 2022)

I work as an Influencer for a callmechat company from home because I am a student and need more time to study, which I just get without using it to travel to the office on the other side of town. At first, it was a little difficult for me because I had to write posts and articles about services that I only understand on the surface, but in just two weeks I got well into the work process. I have to give credit to the good team members and leaders who explained my functions and process very well. That is why remote work is the right thing for students who can be responsible for themselves and be organized because it requires good time management and self-monitoring.


----------



## Hendricks (Apr 19, 2022)

I like working remotely. I think it doesn't limit you as much as working in the office. When the pandemic started, we also went on distant working. First, it was difficult, but when I managed to establish the schedule and the process, I even found time for side income. I now work with https://letsgradeit.com/question-category/free-staff/ guys when I have some free time. This is a remote and freelance work. That means I can decide how much I can do and when it's comfortable for me. And what is the best, I can do it in any place I want.


----------

